# Ford 5000 Questions



## Ben Willmoth (Sep 6, 2019)

Went and looked at a Ford 5000 today and have some questions for you guys. First being the power steering seemed weak (hard to turn). I read that this can be due to no oil in the steering box. Would this be a good assumption if I were to buy it? There's a few leaks here and there around the engine, nothing seemed to be major. It started fine and ran good. I'm unfamiliar with the clutch on these tractors, but I could push the clutch all the way even with the running board with little to no resistance. The clutch engaged and disengaged fine, but that seemed weird to me. Is that normal? Also the hour meter doesn't work. Should I be worried about this being that its such an old tractor. It needs new rear rims and tires, which I can find used for 500 or 600 dollars. I'd say I can get it for 3500 or 3750. Does this seem like a good deal? It's been for sale for a month or so which kinda worries me. He's asking 4500 but lowered to 4000 and said he would negotiate from there. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Hello Ben,
Welcome to the forums.
I suggest in the future you post Ford related questions on the Ford forum here. You will reach more of us who know a bit about the Fords. Click the link below.
https://www.tractorforum.com/forums/ford-new-holland.203/

That said, those are very good, reliable old tractors. Of course they are getting long in tooth now and have done a lot of work so surely will need some attention. 
First some questions:
Is this tractor a gas or diesel model? Is it the 8 speed model or does it have the Select O Speed transmission? 
For a diesel with 8 speed the price you mention seems fairly reasonable. 
There were two types of steering on those. Early type had the cylinder under the radiator. Late type was integral and did all the work in the steering box itself.
Hard to help much without knowing which you have.
The hour meter on the 1965 to 75 Fords were notoriously bad.
I have seen many of them go kaput at 2000 hours and have never seen one go higher than about 4000 hrs. So never, EVER trust the hours on a 65-75 Ford.
Not sure about the clutch except to say they were not harder to operate than other tractors.
I would say the price ($3500-$4000) is the low side of average for one of those. Of course, tires, tin, paint, leaks, gas or diesel, tranny type, smoke, rattles, knocks, etc all have a Big impact on value.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Ultradog said:


> Hello Ben,
> Welcome to the forums.
> I suggest in the future you post Ford related questions on the Ford forum here. You will reach more of us who know a bit about the Fords. Click the link below.
> https://www.tractorforum.com/forums/ford-new-holland.203/
> ...


I didn't even see the photo.
That is a diesel, 8 speed model built after 4/1968.


----------



## Ben Willmoth (Sep 6, 2019)

Ultradog said:


> I didn't even see the photo.
> That is a diesel, 8 speed model built after 4/1968.


Yes it is. I ended up buying it for 3750 which I thinks a pretty good deal. Like I mentioned, there are some small leaks but no smoke or anything and seems to start pretty easily. The next cheapest one I could find around me was over $6000, so I figured $2000 could buy quite a few parts if something were to go wrong and I'm pretty confident I could fix it. The hour meter on it reads 14 which I assume it was replaced at some point, but it still only lasted 14 hours... I guess they are pretty bad lol. Anyway, i'll be sure to ask more questions if I run into any issues with it. Hopefully the power steering will be an easy fix.


----------

